# ; ( R.I.P lucky



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

rescue leo died right in my hand this morning and as if that wasn't bad enough to make this a crap day i've been able to hear my nan slagging me off while i was upstairs trying to nurse it back to health... i got all the skin completely off his face he got his eyes open wide and looking perfectly clean for the first time, i tried and tried to get his mouth open for a cricket... but he slowed down and started closing his eyes... god sake i tried so hard, havn't had any sleep since i got him and he finaly gave up, he was so lively at first and eating and chasing crickets down in less than seconds...

just goes to show the people that coudn't be arsed with him don't even get affected. that their ways ended up to the long and painful death that poor little leo had...

paul


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## KittyKatSuperStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Poor little guy [ Sounds like you did your best to help him and at least he spent his last days being cared for and in less discomfort than he would have been otherwise. The world needs more people like you.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*dont be sad......*

this world is full of selfish idiots and people who want exterminating......your a star......
if it wasnt for folks like you then animals would have no chance in this big bad world...... and i know your pain..... 
the feelings that you have are good and shows your a great human being as the original people who had him dont care, they are shallow and sad....
i care more for animals and people who have passed away than i do for most folks that are breathing.......
you are great, super smashing, dont let it get you down....
take care...... and sorry for your loss.....


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

*cheers guys*

your replies have been very comforting i now realise theres another three people that can be trusted by their animals. i've just burried him... even though he's died and i didn't have him for long it was great to have him in my life even for that little part he played...


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

The flow of time is always cruel, Its speed seems different for everyone, but nobody can change it.

you did your best for him as any decent human would have done. I am sorry for your loss and may he be forever peacefull.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

rip. gonna miss that lil guy...


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

R.I.P Little Guy Sorry For You Loss Get Well Soon


----------



## sam c (Jan 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

RIP eace:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Animals have hearts.........some ignorant people don't

RIP

Very Sorry


----------

